# XP? Sorry, I've been living under a rock.



## kitcik (May 30, 2012)

What happened to XP? It's no longer shown and there is no link to give it.

Just to link this back to "D&D Legacy discussion" - XP has existed since basic edition, why not in ENWorld?


----------



## Deset Gled (May 30, 2012)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/323700-just-me-has-xp-system-been-removed.html


----------



## Jacob Marley (May 30, 2012)

Higher levels of traffic due to the release of the D&D Next playtest packages. They disabled it to help manage this increase in traffic without slowing the site down too much. Or, at least, that is what I have gathered from other posts.


----------



## kitcik (May 30, 2012)

I would XP you to thank you for your quick and relevant replies, but...




EDIT: Is 4E part of this forum now?


----------



## xigbar (May 31, 2012)

Oh no, how will I ever get recognition from people I don't know over the internet!


----------



## kitcik (May 31, 2012)

xigbar said:


> Oh no, how will I ever get recognition from people I don't know over the internet!




That's what SHE said...

before she started charging a monthly fee for access to her wedcam.


----------



## The Red King (May 31, 2012)

kitcik said:


> That's what SHE said...
> 
> before she started charging a monthly fee for access to her *wedcam*.




So she got married on camera?


----------



## El Mahdi (May 31, 2012)

xigbar said:


> Oh no, how will I ever get recognition from people I don't know over the internet!




Like this:


*Awesome Post!*​


----------



## mkill (Jun 1, 2012)

The entire point of posting on enworld is gone *sob*.

Must spread XP around.

...

D'oh!


----------



## jonesy (Jun 1, 2012)

mkill said:


> The entire point of posting on enworld is gone *sob*.
> 
> Must spread XP around.
> 
> ...



Haha!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 1, 2012)

mkill said:


> The entire point of posting on enworld is gone *sob*.
> 
> Must spread XP around.
> 
> ...




Well, at least now you have a good excuse for not getting xp....


----------



## mkill (Jun 1, 2012)

Dice4Hire said:


> Well, at least now you have a good excuse for not getting xp....




Hey, I was Paragon level!! The audience loves me!!

At least now I know what my 13th Age players feel, they don't get any XP either.


----------



## surfarcher (Jun 6, 2012)

*cry* Work finally unblocked enworld and I return to find my beloved XP system has gone the way of the dodo.


----------

